# A Full Days Work



## BrentWin (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's how I spent my Sunday. I cranked out:

lignum vitae duck call
zebra wood grunt call
maple and ebony goose call
olivewood wood duck squealer
honey locust turkey pot
a couple of strikers

Needless to say, I slept well last night

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1262_zps4884b92f.jpg


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 16, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Very nice.... makin money at a high rate of speed!



We all know that you can make lots of money making calls, as long as you don't keep track of expenses and don't count your time as being worth anything.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweet Rack of calls. Rick


----------



## jlnel (Sep 17, 2013)

they look great!


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's what everything (and a couple more) looks like finished .

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1279_zpsc744b272.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 21, 2013)

Very Nice


----------

